# [Xorg] No Devices Detected avec Radeon HD 2400 Pro

## Daivil

Salut tout le monde,

Pour me faire un Media Center, je me suis acheté une petite conf avec une 2400 HD Pro de chez ATI.

Le problème c'est que quand je tente de démarrer X, il me sort : "No devices detected".

Quand je change la carte graphique et la remplace par une plus ancienne (X1900XTX), X démarrer sans problème   :Confused: 

Est-il possible que ma carte ne soit pas encore supportée ? Pour info, je fonctionne avec le driver fglrx.

Merci par avance pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Si je me réfère à ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site de Ati les carte de la série 2xxx ne sont pas encore supportées.

----------

## Daivil

J'en ai bien peur...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin, c'est pas super plaisant cette situation.

As-tu essayé le driver ~x86 par hassard....ça doit faire la même chose.

J'ai bien hâte de voir combien ça va prendre de temps avant que ça soit supporté.

----------

## Daivil

Pas mieux en ~x86 :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai bien hâte de voir combien ça va prendre de temps avant que ça soit supporté.

 

Pas très longtemps à mon avis. Les 2200 sont déjà supportées. À la prochaine release (ils en font tous les 2 mois) c'est bon.

----------

## d2_racing

2 mois, c'est pas si pire que ça  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Il me semble que c'est plutôt tout les mois, alors il ne va pas trop avoir à attendre.

Edit: une version 8.40.4 est sortie le 13.

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu essayé le driver Vesa pour le fun ?

----------

## Daivil

Apparemment, la nouvelle mouture n'apporte pas le support tant éspéré...

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4.html

----------

## titoucha

Il faut essayer car leurs pages de spécifications m'ont pas l'air très à jour.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, ça semble être le cas  :Smile: 

----------

## Daivil

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ouais, ça semble être le cas 

 

De ?

----------

## d2_racing

Oups...

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il faut essayer car leurs pages de spécifications m'ont pas l'air très à jour.
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai que c'est pas super à jour...

----------

## Daivil

Ah !

Enfin du support pour ma carte !

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.41.7.html

Je teste dès que possible ^^

----------

